# Retrofit backup camera successfully



## audinut

I've managed to retrofit successfully factory backup /reverse camera with dynamic guideline (a big thank to Miroslav who have helped me with a lot of info). It required to adjust the horizontal angle as it's way too off as you can see it the photo, or a camera calibration in Audi term.

Alternative way is to have the values to input into 6C module for the same car and system then it should work without the actual calibration I guess.

So if someone has the factory camera installed and vagcom in hand, could you please help to check those values for me so I can try to see if it worked. My car is TT Sline with 19" wheel (though I dont believe it would be a lot different between standard TT / Sline or TTS).

Also a security code for 6C module is needed to adjust the brightness / contract as well if anyone knows.

I'll write a detail instruction later once everything is done properly.


----------



## GrantTTS

I had the OEM camera retrofitted a few months ago. The camera had to be replaced as there are a batch of cameras which are incorrectly parameterised in their set up. It is a camera thing not a coding issue.

I will take a picture of how it should be later and then post the difference. To my knowledge there was a whole batch of OEM camera that were wrong they checked all the one in stock and had to return them. Two installs other than mine had to be changed with one company alone. The manufacturer did not realise until they were sent my pictures.


----------



## Jasonoldschool

GrantTTS said:


> I had the OEM camera retrofitted a few months ago. The camera had to be replaced as there are a batch of cameras which are incorrectly parameterised in their set up. It is a camera thing not a coding issue.
> 
> I will take a picture of how it should be later and then post the difference. To my knowledge there was a whole batch of OEM camera that were wrong they checked all the one in stock and had to return them. Two installs other than mine had to be changed with one company alone. The manufacturer did not realise until they were sent my pictures.


Can I ask where this was done as I'm thinking of getting this retrofit done? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GrantTTS

Sat Nav Systems did the install, along with front parking sensors. All done using OEM parts.


----------



## 4433allanr

Can the camera be retro fitted with only rear parking sensors or do you have to have front sensors too?


----------



## 4433allanr

Sat nav systems don't quote a price on their website, how much was the install? If you are able to say, I appreciate yours included sensors.


----------



## audinut

Ii got something to do with camera angle. I tried to remove the opener (which has the camera plugin) and adjust the angle and the guidelines stays unchanged ! So the camera and the guidelines are 2 different thing altogether.

As the camera is snug fit into the opener so I cant really adjust the housing anyway, now just hope the calibration measurement will adjust the angle of camera and that's it. Cos it has the motor built-in and from camera setting in VC I can change the view into trailer mode as well, which more in vertical view.


----------



## GrantTTS

4433allanr said:


> Sat nav systems don't quote a price on their website, how much was the install? If you are able to say, I appreciate yours included sensors.


Not cheap at 995 but includes vat and 3 year warranty installed at my house within the week


----------



## GrantTTS

audinut said:


> Ii got something to do with camera angle. I tried to remove the opener (which has the camera plugin) and adjust the angle and the guidelines stays unchanged ! So the camera and the guidelines are 2 different thing altogether.
> 
> As the camera is snug fit into the opener so I cant really adjust the housing anyway, now just hope the calibration measurement will adjust the angle of camera and that's it. Cos it has the motor built-in and from camera setting in VC I can change the view into trailer mode as well, which more in vertical view.


Trust me the whole camera module needed replacing and was then perfect without any coding or adaptation at all for the replacement camera.


----------



## 4433allanr

GrantTTS said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sat nav systems don't quote a price on their website, how much was the install? If you are able to say, I appreciate yours included sensors.
> 
> 
> 
> Not cheap at 995 but includes vat and 3 year warranty installed at my house within the week
Click to expand...

If that includes fitting and colour coding the front sensors that doesn't sound too expensive to me. Do you know if your have to have front sensors? I would prefer just camera, I have rear sensors.


----------



## sherry13

That looks perfect now. I did see one on the forum once which had the incorrect view, but I didn't want to start any negativity by saying it looked botched - but now the camera has been sorted, that pretty much looks "as fitted" by Audi.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## audinut

GrantTTS said:


> audinut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ii got something to do with camera angle. I tried to remove the opener (which has the camera plugin) and adjust the angle and the guidelines stays unchanged ! So the camera and the guidelines are 2 different thing altogether.
> 
> As the camera is snug fit into the opener so I cant really adjust the housing anyway, now just hope the calibration measurement will adjust the angle of camera and that's it. Cos it has the motor built-in and from camera setting in VC I can change the view into trailer mode as well, which more in vertical view.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me the whole camera module needed replacing and was then perfect without any coding or adaptation at all for the replacement camera.
Click to expand...

Could you please check for me what is part number of that correct camera ?

Mine is 5Q0-980-556. There is another part 5Q0-980-556-A although not sure whether it is one.


----------



## lala30

GrantTTS said:


> View attachment 1
> Sat Nav Systems did the install, along with front parking sensors. All done using OEM parts.


can please wtite parts number from this camera with good parameterisation?

thanks


----------



## noname

Maybe yours is different because of the LDR RDH?


----------



## audinut

Does anyone know the security code for this 6C module ? I've tried a few and it got a weird message, not sure what it meant :?


----------



## noname

Did you try to exit from the unit and reload it?! That error is not for a wrong code..anyway if it has not and its code, 20103 go almost everywhere


----------



## GrantTTS

4433allanr said:


> GrantTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sat nav systems don't quote a price on their website, how much was the install? If you are able to say, I appreciate yours included sensors.
> 
> 
> 
> Not cheap at 995 but includes vat and 3 year warranty installed at my house within the week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that includes fitting and colour coding the front sensors that doesn't sound too expensive to me. Do you know if your have to have front sensors? I would prefer just camera, I have rear sensors.
Click to expand...

if only that price included the sensors for the front, they were another 700 pounds or so.

You do not need front sensors for the rear camera to work.


----------



## GrantTTS

lala30 said:


> GrantTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1
> Sat Nav Systems did the install, along with front parking sensors. All done using OEM parts.
> 
> 
> 
> can please wtite parts number from this camera with good parameterisation?
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

I do not have the P/N to hand and the car is in my garage and I am on way to Brasil so not able to help. To my knowledge the P/N did not change for the unit with correct parametisation.

As far as i am aware the fault is known about so you should be able to return the camera module and get the replacement fully working item.


----------



## ducono2

Hello everyone!

audinut, I also installed the original backup camera on my Audi TT MK3, and I have a coding problem.

Here's what I did:
*In 19 CAN Gateway, added the camera 6C.
In 10 Assistance stationnt, Byte2, bit 4 & 5 -> 10
In 5F Adaptations, Byte19, bit 4 -> Active
car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B, change by ACTIVATE
car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B_msg_bus, by changing Terminal 15*

It worked 2 to 3 times, and the next day nothing while the calculator 6C is still active and recognized.
I have an error on the module 17 Instruments
_16777026 - Calculateur d'Èlectronique d'information 1 
U1054 00 [009] - Aucune communication._

Can you provide me with the coding you have done?

Thank you.


----------



## lala30

5f

Byte19, bit 4 -> Active

that is problem


----------



## ducono2

Lala30 thank you for your help.

My problem was coding 5F adaptation module.

The distributor of the camera (carsystems.pl), I have not been provided manual and said position: 
*car function list BAP Gen2 VPS_0x0B_msg_bus,* by changing *Terminal 15 *
so that we should not touch it: 
*car function list BAP Gen2 VPS_0x0B_msg_bus, Comfort data bus*

Well, now it works.


----------



## noname

So the camera needs pin 6 and 12..but where the other 4 can wires have to be connected?


----------



## ducono2

There are 6 connecting cables.
+ 12V -> on the red 18 of quadlock
Ground -> on the brown 17 of quadlock
CAN HIGH -> on the 6 (orange and violet) of the gray connector E quadlock
CAN LOW -> on the 12 (orange and brown) of the gray connector E quadlock
Video camera -> on the 6 blue connector G quadlock
camera shield -> on the 12 blue connector G quadlock


----------



## noname

I did all these..but didn't activate the 6C because it was a not original camera...I'll try again but to activate the 6C, have I only to go in the can unit and tick it? Because I think I didn't see it...


----------



## ducono2

The coding (Original Audi Camera with 6 inputs)

Add 6C in the list of 19 ECUs (CAN Gateway)
In 10 (Assistance stationnt) enable bit 4 & 5 of octet 02 (Rear View Camera installed).
Check that the 5F (adaptation):
Car function list BAP Gen2-VPS_0x0B is activated

That's all.


----------



## ryanh123

ducono2, did you resolve your coding issues?, I also need to code my camera I am adding, all oem items. Could you post what needs changing or is it as above in your last post. ? As for the wiring connections, did you just solder/splice onto the required wires at the rear of the quad plug.? Thanks


----------



## Erty

Hello,

I am trying to retrofit an OEM rear view camera on my TTS (01/2015). I have a camera, part number 5Q0980556A and I need to code it.
Does anyone could give me the coding and a log of this camera (6C) ?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## giusemanuel

Erty said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to retrofit an OEM rear view camera on my TTS (01/2015). I have a camera, part number 5Q0980556A and I need to code it.
> Does anyone could give me the coding and a log of this camera (6C) ?
> Thanks a lot.


Where you buy the oem camera and what is the price?
Thanks

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname

price is about from 500 to 600 online..camera plus wiring..


----------



## Erty

giusemanuel said:


> Erty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to retrofit an OEM rear view camera on my TTS (01/2015). I have a camera, part number 5Q0980556A and I need to code it.
> Does anyone could give me the coding and a log of this camera (6C) ?
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you buy the oem camera and what is the price?
> Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

http://www.vag-car.fr/crbst_442.html


----------



## mj989

I did the retrofit at the audi dealer. they said that to fit a complete OEM more of the wiring needs to be replaced, compared to the "aftermarket OEM solution". In the end they charged ~600Eur for the parts + 8H for labor. Expensive, but very happy with the result.


----------



## Erty

8h for labor...
Let's say 3h !


----------



## GrantTTS

Erty said:


> 8h for labor...
> Let's say 3h !


And that would be with a good tea break!

My camera and front parking sensors were fitted in about 3 and a bit hours


----------



## Tuco

GrantTTS said:


> Erty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8h for labor...
> Let's say 3h !
> 
> 
> 
> And that would be with a good tea break!
> 
> My camera and front parking sensors were fitted in about 3 and a bit hours
Click to expand...

You retrofitted front parking sensors on MK3?

My dealer told me that wasn't possible for my Mk3


----------



## GrantTTS

Just like they came from the factory. My wife refused to drive me home from the pub if I didn't have them fitted!!! :lol: :lol:

Seriously, had them installed on my drive by SatNav systems as soon as I got the car took the lion share of the fitment time he arrived about 8:45 and gone buy lunchtime.


----------



## giusemanuel

Erty said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to retrofit an OEM rear view camera on my TTS (01/2015). I have a camera, part number 5Q0980556A and I need to code it.
> Does anyone could give me the coding and a log of this camera (6C) ?
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Where you buy the oem camera and what is the price?
> Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.vag-car.fr/crbst_442.html
Click to expand...

Is very expensive...
But what is the correct position of the cable?
Is there any scheme of original mounting?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Erty

ducono2 said:


> There are 6 connecting cables.
> + 12V -> on the red 18 of quadlock
> Ground -> on the brown 17 of quadlock
> CAN HIGH -> on the 6 (orange and violet) of the gray connector E quadlock
> CAN LOW -> on the 12 (orange and brown) of the gray connector E quadlock
> Video camera -> on the 6 blue connector G quadlock
> camera shield -> on the 12 blue connector G quadlock


----------



## Erty

DIY !
http://forums.audipassion.com/topic/191511-tuto-tt-mk3-retrofit-camera-de-recul/


----------



## daddow

Tuco said:


> GrantTTS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8h for labor...
> Let's say 3h !
> 
> 
> 
> And that would be with a good tea break!
> 
> My camera and front parking sensors were fitted in about 3 and a bit hours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You retrofitted front parking sensors on MK3?
> 
> My dealer told me that wasn't possible for my Mk3
Click to expand...

My Audi dealer also said it was not possible to fit camera, would retrofitting void your warranty?


----------



## GrantTTS

It was my dealer who provided the installer details!!


----------



## Pat27

That makes a refreshing change, a sensible dealer !


----------



## GrantTTS

Apparently they do a lot of work for the dealer in just this line. The same company fitted the Sat Nav and reversing Camera option to my wife's Golf before delivery at the VW dealer.


----------



## albe0876

Hallo

I will try to install the reverse camera by myself...

Before disconnect the MMI or make the connectionof the wire +12V ,ground, CAN+ and CAN- behind the MMI it's necessary to disconnect the battery ?

Could someone explain me better how do the connections correctly?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Erty

I didn't disconnect the battery...
I have used a soldering iron.


----------



## albe0876

Have you cut the wires or have you solder directly on the connectors pin?

Thanks



Erty said:


> I didn't disconnect the battery...
> I have used a soldering iron.


----------



## Erty

I have only cut the insulation.


----------



## albe0876

Thank you very much

Could you or someone confirm that the camera wires has to be connected to the pin 6 and 12 of the BLUE part of the quadlock connector??
The wiring diagram of the Oem kit report the GREEN part of quadlock...

Help me please!!



Erty said:


> I have only cut the insulation.


----------



## Erty

I confirm, the blue connector.


----------



## 4433allanr

Shame the camera isn't standard, we've just looked at the new Mini convertible, rear visibility is about the same as the TT and camera is standard spec, probably very cheap to fit at the factory.


----------



## albe0876

Hello everyone!

I also installed the original OEM backup camera on my Audi TT MK3, and i need to code it.

Is this correct?

In 19 CAN Gateway, added the camera 6C.
In 10 Assistance stationnt, Byte2, bit 4 & 5 -> 10
Adaptation:
car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B, change by ACTIVATE
car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B_msg_bus, by changing Terminal 15

Or the last adaptation is not necessary?

Many thanks to all!



Erty said:


> I confirm, the blue connector.


----------



## Erty

Yes, it's correct.
In my car, the last adaptation is necessary.


----------



## albe0876

It dosn'work on my..

I have one fault in 5F 
7179-function restricted due to missing message

and 3 faults in the 6C

10490624 -No End -of -Line Programming
13636352 -Control module not coded
10489856 -No Basic Setting

It's seems me that have do all ( connection and code) correctly.

IT 's an OEM RETROFIT

Colud you give me some ideas?

Many thanks



Erty said:


> Yes, it's correct.
> In my car, the last adaptation is necessary.


----------



## Erty

Your camera needs to be coded.
This is the coding of my camera : 0237060102002001000040


----------



## albe0876

Can i code the camera with the normal long coding using your code?

Many thanks in advance Erty



Erty said:


> Your camera needs to be coded.
> This is the coding of my camera : 0237060102002001000040


----------



## albe0876

I have tried to copy your code in to the 6C
But VCDS don't permit me to write it and show the error:
ERROR 22, Conditions not correct or request sequence error.

The coding of 6C are completely set to 0

Any idea??



albe0876 said:


> Can i code the camera with the normal long coding using your code?
> 
> Many thanks in advance Erty
> 
> 
> 
> Erty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your camera needs to be coded.
> This is the coding of my camera : 0237060102002001000040
Click to expand...


----------



## Erty

I know your problem because I had the same.
I think it is impossible to use VCDS in order to code the camera. You need another software...
Or you do like me : I have bought another camera already coded.


----------



## albe0876

Ciao Erty

you has the same problem of me with the OEM retrofit??

wath kind of software is required ?

This OEM retofit is very expensive and is not working ..maybe the dealer could change it under warranty. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

What kind of Camera have you bought??

many thanks

Alberto



Erty said:


> I know your problem because I had the same.
> I think it is impossible to use VCDS in order to code the camera. You need another software...
> Or you do like me : I have bought another camera already coded.


----------



## Erty

Yes, I had excactly the same problem.
Perhaps your Audi dealer is able to code the camera.
I sent back the first camera, got a refund and then, I have bought an already coded camera : http://www.vag-car.fr/crbst_442.html

I was told that other sofware, different than VCDS, could code the camera...


----------



## GrantTTS

The proper camera comes already parametrised and the guy who fitted mine only had VCDS


----------



## albe0876

OK i will contact the dealer for a possible solution.
I hope he can code this camera.





Erty said:


> Yes, I had excactly the same problem.
> Perhaps your Audi dealer is able to code the camera.
> I sent back the first camera, got a refund and then, I have bought an already coded camera : http://www.vag-car.fr/crbst_442.html
> 
> I was told that other sofware, different than VCDS, could code the camera...


----------



## albe0876

Hallo

could you post also the WSC code of yours 6C camera?

Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

Maybe i need to insert it before the coding to allow VCDS to write the 6c



Erty said:


> Your camera needs to be coded.
> This is the coding of my camera : 0237060102002001000040


----------



## Erty

Same code !

Adresse 6C: Caméra recul (J772) Labels: Aucun
No. pièce Log: 5Q0 980 556 A Mat: 5Q0 980 556 
Pièce: RVC Compact H08 0172 
Codage: 0237060102002001000040
No. Atelier: WSC 00000 000 00000
Jeu de données ASAM: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB 005007
ROD: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB_VW37.rod
VCID: 3851E51A8365D78236-806C


----------



## albe0876

I have done it with VAG CAN PRO and without change the 6C ..

Now it's work fine!

Many thanks ERTY

8)



Erty said:


> Same code !
> 
> Adresse 6C: Caméra recul (J772) Labels: Aucun
> No. pièce Log: 5Q0 980 556 A Mat: 5Q0 980 556
> Pièce: RVC Compact H08 0172
> Codage: 0237060102002001000040
> No. Atelier: WSC 00000 000 00000
> Jeu de données ASAM: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB 005007
> ROD: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB_VW37.rod
> VCID: 3851E51A8365D78236-806C


----------



## Erty

Fine !!


----------



## noname

Vag pro does anything..but you didn't say you have it


----------



## noname

Can someone posts a couple of pictures please?!
I bought the camera even if I was in doubt and I'm trying to decide if it worth install it or not!
After many years having some TT, parking sensors are almost useless to me!


----------



## Erty

What do you want ? Pictures of the display ?


----------



## noname

yeah picture of the display day and night


----------



## GrantTTS

Here you go, repost from first page of the thread. Not got a picture from night but trust me view is very similar to day. I reverse up a very narrow drive between a wall and a steel fence for 30m in the dark and it is very useable


----------



## noname

shame that the image is so small with this screen..


----------



## GrantTTS

I have the same image in my wife's Golf trust me it is useable and not noticeably different in size from the Golf or the one in my 435i


----------



## noname

these china's unit are amazing ahaha


----------



## GrantTTS

Impressive widescreen, but doesn't something look wrong with the proportion of the guide lines?


----------



## noname

Maybe you'll see a TT wide like an F40! Ahah


----------



## MikeyH

Hi

I've just installed an OEM reversing camera into my AUDI TT and found out the camera hasn't been coded. Looking through this thread it looks like there is away of coding the camera using VAG CAN PRO?

Before I buy VAG CAN PRO does anyone have the instructions on how to code or is it similar to VCDS but it just allows you to enter the software coding?

Thank in advance.


----------



## Jannerman

MikeyH said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just installed an OEM reversing camera into my AUDI TT and found out the camera hasn't been coded. Looking through this thread it looks like there is away of coding the camera using VAG CAN PRO?
> 
> Before I buy VAG CAN PRO does anyone have the instructions on how to code or is it similar to VCDS but it just allows you to enter the software coding?
> 
> Thank in advance.


Hi Mikey, I had exactly the same issue as you with an uncoded camera (vary good deal on eBay from Hungary perhaps?), I own both VCP and OBDeleven and I couldn't manage to add it on my MY2017 with VCP (I kept getting errors), also I didn't find the VCP support at all helpful either.

But using OBD eleven, I just added it to the main menu and the camera sprang into life when I engaged reverse, there is an error constantly showing against the rear view camera module, which essentially means it hasn't had it's basic settings configured, so the reversing guidelines are not exactly spot on but they are good enough for me at the moment.

There is a PDF floating about on the net with the pattern that Audi dealers use to automatically calibrate the reversing guide lines on the camera but the procedure is a real faff as you need to be pretty precise with your measurements and alignment for it to be worthwhile. I'll get around to having a go at it sometime when I can be bothered to print off the 30 sheets of A4 paper and stick them together accurately (it's about 85" by 33" !!!), the whether's fine and I can find a nice flat place to do it.


----------



## MikeyH

Jannerman said:


> MikeyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I've just installed an OEM reversing camera into my AUDI TT and found out the camera hasn't been coded. Looking through this thread it looks like there is away of coding the camera using VAG CAN PRO?
> 
> Before I buy VAG CAN PRO does anyone have the instructions on how to code or is it similar to VCDS but it just allows you to enter the software coding?
> 
> Thank in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mikey, I had exactly the same issue as you with an uncoded camera (vary good deal on eBay from Hungary perhaps?), I own both VCP and OBDeleven and I couldn't manage to add it on my MY2017 with VCP (I kept getting errors), also I didn't find the VCP support at all helpful either.
> 
> But using OBD eleven, I just added it to the main menu and the camera sprang into life when I engaged reverse, there is an error constantly showing against the rear view camera module, which essentially means it hasn't had it's basic settings configured, so the reversing guidelines are not exactly spot on but they are good enough for me at the moment.
> 
> There is a PDF floating about on the net with the pattern that Audi dealers use to automatically calibrate the reversing guide lines on the camera but the procedure is a real faff as you need to be pretty precise with your measurements and alignment for it to be worthwhile. I'll get around to having a go at it sometime when I can be bothered to print off the 30 sheets of A4 paper and stick them together accurately (it's about 85" by 33" !!!), the whether's fine and I can find a nice flat place to do it.
Click to expand...

Thanks Jannerman, the camera is a OEM retrofit, I have the same issue as albe0876 where the software coding is set to all zeroes.


----------



## albe0876

You have to dowload the firmware into the 6C because it's blanck with VCP then to code it.



MikeyH said:


> Jannerman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeyH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I've just installed an OEM reversing camera into my AUDI TT and found out the camera hasn't been coded. Looking through this thread it looks like there is away of coding the camera using VAG CAN PRO?
> 
> Before I buy VAG CAN PRO does anyone have the instructions on how to code or is it similar to VCDS but it just allows you to enter the software coding?
> 
> Thank in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mikey, I had exactly the same issue as you with an uncoded camera (vary good deal on eBay from Hungary perhaps?), I own both VCP and OBDeleven and I couldn't manage to add it on my MY2017 with VCP (I kept getting errors), also I didn't find the VCP support at all helpful either.
> 
> But using OBD eleven, I just added it to the main menu and the camera sprang into life when I engaged reverse, there is an error constantly showing against the rear view camera module, which essentially means it hasn't had it's basic settings configured, so the reversing guidelines are not exactly spot on but they are good enough for me at the moment.
> 
> There is a PDF floating about on the net with the pattern that Audi dealers use to automatically calibrate the reversing guide lines on the camera but the procedure is a real faff as you need to be pretty precise with your measurements and alignment for it to be worthwhile. I'll get around to having a go at it sometime when I can be bothered to print off the 30 sheets of A4 paper and stick them together accurately (it's about 85" by 33" !!!), the whether's fine and I can find a nice flat place to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jannerman, the camera is a OEM retrofit, I have the same issue as albe0876 where the software coding is set to all zeroes.
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeyH

Thanks albe0876 for your reply - was downloading the firmware an easy thing to do on VCP? and where did you get the firmware from?


----------



## albe0876

You can use the one click procedure of VCP for the firmware and adaption.

After this you can set the module as necessary


----------



## MikeyH

Ok I will give it ago next week. Thanks for your help.


----------



## yuu1209

Hi guys,
I have the same problem as MikeyH has. All I need to do seems like parameterizing the camera as albe0876 kindly advised, but I have no idea how to do it.
I use VCP but cannot find firmware thing in the filemanager in VCP Activator. Is the file already deleted from their server? or am I looking at a wrong section?


----------



## GrantTTS

My OEM camera fitted by SATNAV Systems came parameterised. The first one they tried had come to them from AUDI not configured, it turned out there was a batch of them in the system, had to wait a couple of weeks for correctly configured one to arrive. Could it be some of this bad batch are still turning up or have somehow got out into the market going cheap?


----------



## Pat27

I presume that they can all be configured to show the correct parameter lines ?


----------



## MikeyH

yuu1209 do you still need assistance?


----------



## MikeyH

@audinut, sorry I'm not authorised to reply to you pm so I will post my reply 

The issue I had was down to the camera module not being configured and nothing to do with the firmware. I don't believe you can configure the camera using vcds you will need vag can pro to upload the configuration from the Zdc file. Please beware that some of the vcp s being sold on eBay are older versions of the software and don't have the required file (a3_rfk_5q0980556b.zdc) and won't process the file if you get hold of a copy by other means as I think the zdc format file has changed.


----------



## audinut

MikeyH said:


> @audinut, sorry I'm not authorised to reply to you pm so I will post my reply
> 
> The issue I had was down to the camera module not being configured and nothing to do with the firmware. I don't believe you can configure the camera using vcds you will need vag can pro to upload the configuration from the Zdc file. Please beware that some of the vcp s being sold on eBay are older versions of the software and don't have the required file (a3_rfk_5q0980556b.zdc) and won't process the file if you get hold of a copy by other means as I think the zdc format file has changed.


Thanks, Mike, no apology needed. Yeh I just thought if it could be done with VCDS then I could give it a go. But not really wanna buy another cable just for the code. Have to live with the log error then. :?


----------



## yuu1209

Hi MikeyH,

Thank you for your concern. I'm still having problems with installation.
I used official VCP (Ver.8.2.0), and downloaded a3_rfk_5q0980556b.zdc, but it gives me an error.

Error writing memory : 36 Operation CAN_RequestDownloadUDS 24 Request Sequence error.

I tested LIMO, HATCHBACK, and SPORTBACK one by one and the result was the same.
I also tried similar .zdc files for octavia, superb, and superb3. The same error shown up.

Please give me advice.


----------



## MikeyH

Did you tick the erasefullmemory


----------



## albe0876

It must work..


----------



## irony

For those who are going to buy the camera from vag-car.fr, if you buy the cables too, pay attention to the video cable pins/numbers. On that cable and according to instructions given with it, the video signal is marked with 1 and shield is marked with 2.
Today i did my retrofit.
After finishing the install and codings, the camera was showing really bad and disturbed videos.
At the end, removing the tape from the cable on mmi unit side i found out the video and shielding had been swap. I couldn't get out the contacts from the socket so i had to cut the wires and swap them. Not a clean work but everything is ok now.

I suggest you to remove the tape and check the wires before putting them in the connector :roll:


----------



## yuu1209

Thanks a lot! Everything went through smoothly with EraseFullMemory checked and now 6C backup camera accepts coding change.
However, these codings below seem like not enough for my TT so there is no image comes up in the display when the gear is in reverse.

*In 19 CAN Gateway, added the camera 6C.
car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B, change by ACTIVATE
car function list Gen2 BAP-VPS_0x0B_msg_bus, by changing Terminal 15*
(My TT doesn't equip OPS so I'm skipping In 10 Assistance stationnt, Byte2, bit 4 & 5 -> 10)
I also coded 17 Instruments but still no effect.

Anyway, thank you again for helping me out with parameterization


----------



## MikeyH

That's your problem you have to update module 10 to tell the car that rvc is installed

For info these are the VCDS changes:
CAN gateway module (19)changed to install 6c reversing camera
In the parking module(10) byte 02 bit for check to state reserving camera(RVC) is installed
In the electrical module 5F car function BAP Gen2 VPS_oxoB has been activated.
In the electrical module 5F BAP function gen2_vps_oxoB_msg_bus is set to terminal 15


----------



## rizo9

help 

i fitted the retro fit camera purchased from Hungary and i've followed the instructions and sure i have connected everything correctly.

But in VCDS i cannot load module 6c, a though it isn't there.

can anyone help?


----------



## Erty

You can't code the camera with VCDS, you need VCP.


----------



## rizo9

Erty said:


> You can't code the camera with VCDS, you need VCP.


But I should be able to load the module? I have no communication with the module. The camera as been configured for the car.


----------



## Erty

Yes you should. Did you declare it in the CAN gateway module (19) ?


----------



## rizo9

Erty said:


> Yes you should. Did you declare it in the CAN gateway module (19) ?


Yeah. Did everything as per the instructions and have tripled checked all the cables are right. Tested continuity in the cables to check for breaks and all fine. Tested for power which is fine

The supplier is going to send a replacement camera. So hopefully that works.


----------



## rizo9

rizo9 said:


> Erty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you should. Did you declare it in the CAN gateway module (19) ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Did everything as per the instructions and have tripled checked all the cables are right. Tested continuity in the cables to check for breaks and all fine. Tested for power which is fine
> 
> The supplier is going to send a replacement camera. So hopefully that works.
Click to expand...

Replacement camera arrived but still no joy. Can anyone help?

I have errors showing in vcds when I change the coding. No errors prior to code change.



Code:


1 Fault Found:
131689 - Rear View Camera System Control Module 
          U104C 00 [009] - No communication
          Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 41
                    Mileage: 56353 km
                    Date: 2017.11.02
                    Time: 12:50:24

                    Supply voltage: Terminal 30: 11.5 V
                    Terminal 15: On

1 Fault Found:
7179 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
          U1111 00 [009] - -
          Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 41
                    Mileage: 56353 km
                    Date: 2017.11.02
                    Time: 12:35:40

                    Voltage terminal 30: 11.8 V
                    BAP-BAP_Function_ID: 02


----------



## Erty

Sorry, no idea...


----------



## albe0876

Ciao

Check the connection on the BUS CAN.

it's seems that there are missing message ..


----------



## rizo9

albe0876 said:


> Ciao
> 
> Check the connection on the BUS CAN.
> 
> it's seems that there are missing message ..


I've checked the wiring multiple times and all matches the instructions perfectly. It's really frustrating me. It's such a simple retrofit am I'm having a nightmare.


----------



## albe0876

Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s)

THE POSSIBLE ROOT CAUSES ARE:

1) THE CAMERA IS DAMAGED 
2) THE CAN BUS OF THE CAMERA IS NOT CORRECTLY CONNECTED OR HAVE POOR CONTACT TO THE CAN BUS BEHIND THE MMI


----------



## rizo9

albe0876 said:


> Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s)
> 
> THE POSSIBLE ROOT CAUSES ARE:
> 
> 1) THE CAMERA IS DAMAGED
> 2) THE CAN BUS OF THE CAMERA IS NOT CORRECTLY CONNECTED OR HAVE POOR CONTACT TO THE CAN BUS BEHIND THE MMI


The supplier has sent a second camera so that rules that out.

The connection is soldered and the continuity tested fine.


----------



## Mokorx

Is it possible to use OBDeleven only to code a retrofit rearview camera on TT MK3? One thing, that I am not sure is how to add 6C by OBDeleven. Note that the camera is preload with parameter already.

Please advice me how to add 6C to Gateway unit 19.


----------



## albe0876

In this case maybe also the second camera is not woking

For the BUS CAN it' s enough to connect 2 wire , have you connect BUS+/- correctly , i don'tremember the colors

what's the part number of your camera?

Part No SW: 5Q0 980 556 A HW: 5Q0 980 556

[smiley=book2.gif]



rizo9 said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s)
> 
> THE POSSIBLE ROOT CAUSES ARE:
> 
> 1) THE CAMERA IS DAMAGED
> 2) THE CAN BUS OF THE CAMERA IS NOT CORRECTLY CONNECTED OR HAVE POOR CONTACT TO THE CAN BUS BEHIND THE MMI
> 
> 
> 
> The supplier has sent a second camera so that rules that out.
> 
> The connection is soldered and the continuity tested fine.
Click to expand...


----------



## rizo9

Hi albe hanks for your input.

I have tried the can bus both ways t rule that out. Has it wired as per instructions.

Part number is 5Q0980556B. Is this the problem. Should it be the ident A?



albe0876 said:


> In this case maybe also the second camera is not woking
> 
> For the BUS CAN it' s enough to connect 2 wire , have you connect BUS+/- correctly , i don'tremember the colors
> 
> what's the part number of your camera?
> 
> Part No SW: 5Q0 980 556 A HW: 5Q0 980 556
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> rizo9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s)
> 
> THE POSSIBLE ROOT CAUSES ARE:
> 
> 1) THE CAMERA IS DAMAGED
> 2) THE CAN BUS OF THE CAMERA IS NOT CORRECTLY CONNECTED OR HAVE POOR CONTACT TO THE CAN BUS BEHIND THE MMI
> 
> 
> 
> The supplier has sent a second camera so that rules that out.
> 
> The connection is soldered and the continuity tested fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## albe0876

would you post the connection : wiring -colours - pin number of both side (camera- MMI) for a quick check?
[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## rizo9

albe0876 said:


> would you post the connection : wiring -colours - pin number of both side (camera- MMI) for a quick check?
> [smiley=book2.gif]


Certainly

Pin 1 red to pin 18 in big quadlock
Pin 15 to earth in rear number plate light
Pin 4 to pin 6 in grey connector purple/orange
Pin 8 to pin 12 in grey connector brown/purple

Clear cable to pin 6 of blue connector
Black cable to pin 12 of blue connector

I've check that power is supplied to camera 
Checked for breaks in the cables


----------



## albe0876

Try to connect the PIN15 to earth on the big quadlock. (brown wire)
maybe there are 2 different ground .

CAN BUS , black and grey wires wich is CAN BUS + an CAN BUS - ?

try to swap this two cables and verify if the comunication works well

Let me know



rizo9 said:


> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> would you post the connection : wiring -colours - pin number of both side (camera- MMI) for a quick check?
> [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly
> 
> Pin 1 red to pin 18 in big quadlock
> Pin 15 to earth in rear number plate light
> Pin 4 to pin 6 in grey connector purple/orange
> Pin 8 to pin 12 in grey connector brown/purple
> 
> Clear cable to pin 6 of blue connector
> Black cable to pin 12 of blue connector
> 
> I've check that power is supplied to camera
> Checked for breaks in the cables
Click to expand...


----------



## albe0876

I know for sure that the part number "A" work well with our TT

i don't know if also the "B" one is compliant



rizo9 said:


> Hi albe hanks for your input.
> 
> I have tried the can bus both ways t rule that out. Has it wired as per instructions.
> 
> Part number is 5Q0980556B. Is this the problem. Should it be the ident A?
> 
> 
> 
> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this case maybe also the second camera is not woking
> 
> For the BUS CAN it' s enough to connect 2 wire , have you connect BUS+/- correctly , i don'tremember the colors
> 
> what's the part number of your camera?
> 
> Part No SW: 5Q0 980 556 A HW: 5Q0 980 556
> 
> [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> [
Click to expand...


----------



## rizo9

I will try the ground from the quadlock to see if that makes a difference

Which is the can cable the one with the FAKRA connector of the one in the 8 pin? If the 8 pin I have tried them the other way.



albe0876 said:


> Try to connect the PIN15 to earth on the big quadlock. (brown wire)
> maybe there are 2 different ground .
> 
> CAN BUS , black and grey wires wich is CAN BUS + an CAN BUS - ?
> 
> try to swap this two cables and verify if the comunication works well
> 
> Let me know
> 
> 
> 
> rizo9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> would you post the connection : wiring -colours - pin number of both side (camera- MMI) for a quick check?
> [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly
> 
> Pin 1 red to pin 18 in big quadlock
> Pin 15 to earth in rear number plate light
> Pin 4 to pin 6 in grey connector purple/orange
> Pin 8 to pin 12 in grey connector brown/purple
> 
> Clear cable to pin 6 of blue connector
> Black cable to pin 12 of blue connector
> 
> I've check that power is supplied to camera
> Checked for breaks in the cables
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## albe0876

The facra connectors is only for the video signal and the rispective ground.


----------



## rizo9

albe0876 said:


> The facra connectors is only for the video signal and the rispective ground.


Thought so. Then in that case I have tried the can High and low both ways.

I will try the ground from the quadlock.


----------



## rizo9

Hello albe

I have tried the ground in the quadlock and no joy 



rizo9 said:


> I will try the ground from the quadlock to see if that makes a difference
> 
> Which is the can cable the one with the FAKRA connector of the one in the 8 pin? If the 8 pin I have tried them the other way.
> 
> 
> 
> albe0876 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try to connect the PIN15 to earth on the big quadlock. (brown wire)
> maybe there are 2 different ground .
> 
> CAN BUS , black and grey wires wich is CAN BUS + an CAN BUS - ?
> 
> try to swap this two cables and verify if the comunication works well
> 
> Let me know
> 
> 
> 
> rizo9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> would you post the connection : wiring -colours - pin number of both side (camera- MMI) for a quick check?
> [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly
> 
> Pin 1 red to pin 18 in big quadlock
> Pin 15 to earth in rear number plate light
> Pin 4 to pin 6 in grey connector purple/orange
> Pin 8 to pin 12 in grey connector brown/purple
> 
> Clear cable to pin 6 of blue connector
> Black cable to pin 12 of blue connector
> 
> I've check that power is supplied to camera
> Checked for breaks in the cables
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## albe0876

have you reset the error messages with VCDS??


----------



## rizo9

albe, we have progress, but still not working.

It turns out the loom had a dodgy pin, replaced that pin and now can communicate with the module.

The image did show on the screen a couple of times but now is non existent, and have an error of a missing message in VCDS in the 6c module.


----------



## rizo9

camera worked a couple of times now there is a missing message error. i'm completely puzzled why it would work then stop working.



Code:


Saturday,18,November,2017,15:41:11:51757
VCDS Version: Release 17.8.0 (x64) Running on Windows 10 x64
www.Ross-Tech.com

                Address 6C: Back-up Cam.       Labels: 5Q0-980-556.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5Q0 980 556 B    HW: 5Q0 980 556 B
  Component and/or Version: RVC Compact   H12 0231
           Software Coding: 02370601A2002001000040
            Work Shop Code: WSC 12345 123 12345
              ASAM Dataset: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB 006009 (AU37)
                       ROD: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB_006_VW37.rod
                      VCID: 397EE943B893BF8E8D-806C
2 Faults Found:

10489856 - No Basic Setting 
          B2010 00 [009] -  - 
          Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 62
                    Mileage: 57043 km
                    Date: 2017.11.18
                    Time: 15:40:10

                    passive

13705478 - Databus 
          U1121 00 [009] - Missing Message
          Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 62
                    Mileage: 57043 km
                    Date: 2017.11.18
                    Time: 15:40:11

                    passive


----------



## Erty

The first fault is not a problem. I've got it and the camera works well.
No idea for the second fault...


----------



## simonw007

Hi rizo9,

I have had a TT for almost 2 months now and retrofitted a cam straight away as rear vis in the roadster with the roof up is not great.

I managed to code up the modules with a borrowed VCDS and everything is now working fine. I only have two problems:
1) I cannot clear the code '10489856 - No Basic Setting', and
2) The calibration of parking lines looks a little off.

At first I had exactly the same messages as you but everything did work as expected so I am guessing your problem is still with an intermittent wiring fault. Here is my coding and errors:


Code:


Address 6C: Back-up Cam. (J772)       Labels:| 5Q0-980-556.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 980 556 B    HW: 5Q0 980 556 B
   Component: RVC Compact   H12 0231 
   Coding: 0233540102000001000040
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB 006009
   ROD: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB_006_VW37.rod
   VCID: 397E936FB81E378E8D-806C

2 Faults Found:
10489856 - No Basic Setting
          B2010 00 [009] -  -
          Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 174
                    Mileage: 11528 km
                    Date: 2017.10.14
                    Time: 10:50:53

                    passive

13705478 - Databus
          U1121 00 [009] - Missing Message
          Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00000001
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 174
                    Mileage: 11528 km
                    Date: 2017.10.14
                    Time: 10:50:54

                    passive

You might note my coding string is slightly different from yours in character 9. Sorry, I cannot remember what this segment was for.

My Databus warning did clear after a short while and, as I said, my camera works perfectly with these error codes.

If anyone knows how to clear the final two codes I would be very interested. I have read snippets about programming the camera module with VAG CAN PRO but I cannot find any detail on this procedure (and I don't want to invest in the kit if it is not a solution).

Good luck finding your problem.


----------



## rizo9

simonw007 said:


> Hi rizo9,
> 
> I have had a TT for almost 2 months now and retrofitted a cam straight away as rear vis in the roadster with the roof up is not great.
> 
> I managed to code up the modules with a borrowed VCDS and everything is now working fine. I only have two problems:
> 1) I cannot clear the code '10489856 - No Basic Setting', and
> 2) The calibration of parking lines looks a little off.
> 
> At first I had exactly the same messages as you but everything did work as expected so I am guessing your problem is still with an intermittent wiring fault. Here is my coding and errors:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Address 6C: Back-up Cam. (J772)       Labels:| 5Q0-980-556.clb
> Part No SW: 5Q0 980 556 B    HW: 5Q0 980 556 B
> Component: RVC Compact   H12 0231
> Coding: 0233540102000001000040
> Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
> ASAM Dataset: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB 006009
> ROD: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB_006_VW37.rod
> VCID: 397E936FB81E378E8D-806C
> 
> 2 Faults Found:
> 10489856 - No Basic Setting
> B2010 00 [009] -  -
> Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
> Freeze Frame:
> Fault Status: 00000001
> Fault Priority: 5
> Fault Frequency: 1
> Reset counter: 174
> Mileage: 11528 km
> Date: 2017.10.14
> Time: 10:50:53
> 
> passive
> 
> 13705478 - Databus
> U1121 00 [009] - Missing Message
> Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
> Freeze Frame:
> Fault Status: 00000001
> Fault Priority: 6
> Fault Frequency: 1
> Reset counter: 174
> Mileage: 11528 km
> Date: 2017.10.14
> Time: 10:50:54
> 
> passive
> 
> You might note my coding string is slightly different from yours in character 9. Sorry, I cannot remember what this segment was for.
> 
> My Databus warning did clear after a short while and, as I said, my camera works perfectly with these error codes.
> 
> If anyone knows how to clear the final two codes I would be very interested. I have read snippets about programming the camera module with VAG CAN PRO but I cannot find any detail on this procedure (and I don't want to invest in the kit if it is not a solution).
> 
> Good luck finding your problem.


Hi simon. Thanks for your reply. The first code can be fixed calibrating the camera. I was going to try that once the camera is working.

The company is going to send me an older revision A camera to see if that's the issue. I've also ordered obdeleven to see if that can sort it.

I did think it might be a wiring fault but I can communicate with the module fully. Just the missing message error. So it might be a coding issue but it's strange it worked then stopped working.


----------



## albe0876

Hy guys

with Vcds i'm not able to calibrate the camera.

Maybe you will need VCP..


----------



## NucLeo

Hi,
A bit off topic, but does anyone happen to know if it's possible to engage the camera from the MMI, without having to put the car in reverse? In my previous car (a Jaguar), it was a fun and useful function, especially for cars without a rear wiper blade...I hope it would be possible with some coding. As far as I know, the camera's launch is not triggered by switching on the reverse lights.


----------



## rizo9

update, after another camera from the supplier this time a revision A camera not B, after plugging in the new camera and then trying reverse no image.

so whilst still in reverse i did the MMI reset with the two toggle switches and the centre button, the RVC display for about 15 seconds then disappears and won't resume until a further MMI reset. I also tried this with the revision B camera and i get the same result.

So i'm guessing this must be some form of coding issue and not a wiring issue?

video below.


----------



## albe0876

CAN gateway module (19)changed to install 6c reversing camera
In the parking module(10) byte 02 bit for check to state reserving camera(RVC) is installed
In the electrical module 5F car function BAP Gen2 VPS_oxoB has been activated.
In the electrical module 5F BAP function gen2_vps_oxoB_msg_bus is set to terminal 15

Try to change the last one adaption (5F) to extended Bus or Confort Bus


----------



## NucLeo

rizo9 said:


> update, after another camera from the supplier this time a revision A camera not B, after plugging in the new camera and then trying reverse no image.
> 
> so whilst still in reverse i did the MMI reset with the two toggle switches and the centre button, the RVC display for about 15 seconds then disappears and won't resume until a further MMI reset. I also tried this with the revision B camera and i get the same result.
> 
> So i'm guessing this must be some form of coding issue and not a wiring issue?
> 
> video below.


I have exactly the same issue. The camera image appears when I put the car in reverse, and then disappears after a few seconds, replaced by the radio stations. I also ordered the set from a Hungarian supplier by the way. It is probably a coding issue, the hardware seems to be fine, it was retrofitted in my car by a professional team, they don't undestand it either. Even though they work with vcds and not vcp. Is vcp a must for this to be fixed?


----------



## Mokorx

Has anyone able to retrofit RVC successfully on 2018 TT with MMI firmware 1133+? I just bought the kits and will do the retrofit soon.


----------



## alex-retro

Yeah its doable.


----------



## Mokorx

alex-retro said:


> Yeah its doable.


Alex

Thanks. I will give it a try. Do I need to calibrate the camera after installing or no calibrate needed?


----------



## alex-retro

Depends which one you bought. If the one with moving guide lines is than yes. No need calibration for static lines


----------



## Mokorx

I have to install and see whether I got the moving line or not.

Thanks


----------



## rizo9

The tt is a high line camera and has moving lines.

You can use without calibrating it but the lines will be slightly off.

Where are you based?


----------



## jhoneyman

I would love to tackle this but this thread is complicated from start to finish with no real definitive outcome if it works or not and how to achieve such.

Does anyone have a step by step guide with links to buy etc..


----------



## Mokorx

rizo9 said:


> The tt is a high line camera and has moving lines.
> 
> You can use without calibrating it but the lines will be slightly off.
> 
> Where are you based?


M y TT has Nav High so it probably will have guide line. If I do not calibrate will 6C ECU has error, but it still working properly.


----------



## rizo9

Mokorx said:


> rizo9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tt is a high line camera and has moving lines.
> 
> You can use without calibrating it but the lines will be slightly off.
> 
> Where are you based?
> 
> 
> 
> M y TT has Nav High so it probably will have guide line. If I do not calibrate will 6C ECU has error, but it still working properly.
Click to expand...

That's correct.

It's the camera that dictates the moving lines and not the car. The camera is it's own control module.


----------



## Mokorx

I successfully installed and coded the rearview camera. My TT is 2018 2.0 TFSI quatrro with MMI firmware 1133. I still get the error on 6C (No basic setting); I guess I have to calibrate the camera to make this go away. All my coding was done using OBDeleven.

The camera kit was bought from Hungary Ebay at a very good deal.

One problem that took me a while to get the camera working is that I have to take out "show parking radar when reverse coding". After I took it out the camera spring to life. Have anyone know how to get the radar display working with rear camera? Note that I have only the rear sensor.

Below is the detail of my 6C unit.

Control unit: 6C Camera System Rear View
System description: RVC Compact 
Software number: 5Q0980556B 
Software version: 0231
Hardware number: 5Q0980556B 
Hardware version: H12
ODX name: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB


----------



## Dino_Donis

NucLeo said:


> Hi,
> A bit off topic, but does anyone happen to know if it's possible to engage the camera from the MMI, without having to put the car in reverse? In my previous car (a Jaguar), it was a fun and useful function, especially for cars without a rear wiper blade...I hope it would be possible with some coding. As far as I know, the camera's launch is not triggered by switching on the reverse lights.


I have a factory fitted camera & parking plus, I can simply press the button next to the spoiler button and it activates the parking sensors & camera...this works a long as you are traveling at less than 7mph. I don't think it is possible to do it through the MMI & no need really?


----------



## Mokorx

Mokorx said:


> I successfully installed and coded the rearview camera. My TT is 2018 2.0 TFSI quatrro with MMI firmware 1133. I still get the error on 6C (No basic setting); I guess I have to calibrate the camera to make this go away. All my coding was done using OBDeleven.
> 
> The camera kit was bought from Hungary Ebay at a very good deal.
> 
> One problem that took me a while to get the camera working is that I have to take out "show parking radar when reverse coding". After I took it out the camera spring to life. Have anyone know how to get the radar display working with rear camera? Note that I have only the rear sensor.
> 
> Below is the detail of my 6C unit.
> 
> Control unit: 6C Camera System Rear View
> System description: RVC Compact
> Software number: 5Q0980556B
> Software version: 0231
> Hardware number: 5Q0980556B
> Hardware version: H12
> ODX name: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB


I got both Park radar display and reverse camera display now.

Next thing that I need to do is to calibrate camera by OBDeleven. I do not know how to get to basic setting channel yet. Any help would be appreciated.

Bye


----------



## zooks

Mokorx said:


> I got both Park radar display and reverse camera display now.
> 
> Next thing that I need to do is to calibrate camera by OBDeleven. I do not know how to get to basic setting channel yet. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Bye


Hi, how did you get both to display on the VC please?


----------



## Mokorx

Zooks

In Parking Assistant 76 or 10

Long coding Byte 02 Bit 0 from disable to enable


----------



## zooks

Mokorx said:


> Zooks
> 
> In Parking Assistant 76 or 10
> 
> Long coding Byte 02 Bit 0 from disable to enable


Thanks Mokorx, tried that and got the pdc radar but the camera picture disappeared. How did you get both to show on the VC?


----------



## hillsmitt

rizo9 said:


> Pin 1 red to pin 18 in big quadlock
> Pin 15 to earth in rear number plate light
> Pin 4 to pin 6 in grey connector purple/orange
> Pin 8 to pin 12 in grey connector brown/purple
> 
> Clear cable to pin 6 of blue connector
> Black cable to pin 12 of blue connector


How did you terminate the wires at these positions? Do I need to crimp contacts onto the wires in order to install into the rear of the MIB?

Also, how did you earth Pin 15 to the rear number plate light?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## hillsmitt

rizo9 said:


> Pin 1 red to pin 18 in big quadlock
> Pin 15 to earth in rear number plate light
> Pin 4 to pin 6 in grey connector purple/orange
> Pin 8 to pin 12 in grey connector brown/purple


How did you terminate at these positions? Do I need to crimp contacts to the wires to install in the connectors?

Also, how did you earth the ground wire at the rear number plate light?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## rizo9

hillsmitt said:


> rizo9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pin 1 red to pin 18 in big quadlock
> Pin 15 to earth in rear number plate light
> Pin 4 to pin 6 in grey connector purple/orange
> Pin 8 to pin 12 in grey connector brown/purple
> 
> Clear cable to pin 6 of blue connector
> Black cable to pin 12 of blue connector
> 
> 
> 
> How did you terminate the wires at these positions? Do I need to crimp contacts onto the wires in order to install into the rear of the MIB?
> 
> Also, how did you earth Pin 15 to the rear number plate light?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
Click to expand...

Pop the existing pins out of the multi plug. Strip the insulation and solder the new cable to it the. Use heat shrink to tidy up.

Just find the earth on the number plate light and do the same as above. Works fine for me.


----------



## hillsmitt

rizo9 said:


> hillsmitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rizo9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pin 1 red to pin 18 in big quadlock
> Pin 15 to earth in rear number plate light
> Pin 4 to pin 6 in grey connector purple/orange
> Pin 8 to pin 12 in grey connector brown/purple
> 
> Clear cable to pin 6 of blue connector
> Black cable to pin 12 of blue connector
> 
> 
> 
> How did you terminate the wires at these positions? Do I need to crimp contacts onto the wires in order to install into the rear of the MIB?
> 
> Also, how did you earth Pin 15 to the rear number plate light?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pop the existing pins out of the multi plug. Strip the insulation and solder the new cable to it the. Use heat shrink to tidy up.
> 
> Just find the earth on the number plate light and do the same as above. Works fine for me.
Click to expand...

Many thanks for the reply rizo9, though I'd prefer to do a cleaner install without soldering to existing wires if possible.

I've had a look at the TT circuit diagrams for the reversing camera system, which suggests the Power Wire should be connected to 'Positive Connection 1 (30a) (in main wiring harness), whilst the Ground Wire should go to Ground Connection 6 (in main wiring harness); though finding these exact locations is proving to be difficult!

FYI You can download a PDF of the circuit diagrams for all mk3 TT systems here: https://kupdf.com/download/diagramaaudi ... 53d7a6_pdf. If you're interested, the reversing camera system is mainly on pages 196/197 of 773.


----------



## Sticks

I'm thinking of getting this done by Satnav Systems. I've a couple of questions for those who've had it done.

How long did it take them to install it?

My starting point is that rear visibility is bad at night. So how does it perform in an area with no street lights, given the reversing lights are rubbish?

Thanks


----------



## zooks

Sticks said:


> I'm thinking of getting this done by Satnav Systems. I've a couple of questions for those who've had it done.
> 
> How long did it take them to install it?
> 
> My starting point is that rear visibility is bad at night. So how does it perform in an area with no street lights, given the reversing lights are rubbish?
> 
> Thanks


I installed mine with the great help of this forums advice.
My camera performs well in our unlit works car park. Its low light resolution is good anyway and with the reversing lights helping its a clear quite bright picture.


----------



## Sticks

zooks said:


> Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this done by Satnav Systems. I've a couple of questions for those who've had it done.
> 
> How long did it take them to install it?
> 
> My starting point is that rear visibility is bad at night. So how does it perform in an area with no street lights, given the reversing lights are rubbish?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I installed mine with the great help of this forums advice.
> My camera performs well in our unlit works car park. Its low light resolution is good anyway and with the reversing lights helping its a clear quite bright picture.
Click to expand...

Thanks, that's useful to know. I won't be doing it myself (despite the good advice here) but I'm a bit put off by their prices - the dashcam, for example is nearly twice the price of Halfords, fitted. I suppose doing it at your home adds a fair bit.


----------



## orelf12

Mokorx said:


> I successfully installed and coded the rearview camera. My TT is 2018 2.0 TFSI quatrro with MMI firmware 1133. I still get the error on 6C (No basic setting); I guess I have to calibrate the camera to make this go away. All my coding was done using OBDeleven.
> 
> The camera kit was bought from Hungary Ebay at a very good deal.
> 
> One problem that took me a while to get the camera working is that I have to take out "show parking radar when reverse coding". After I took it out the camera spring to life. Have anyone know how to get the radar display working with rear camera? Note that I have only the rear sensor.
> 
> Below is the detail of my 6C unit.
> 
> Control unit: 6C Camera System Rear View
> System description: RVC Compact
> Software number: 5Q0980556B
> Software version: 0231
> Hardware number: 5Q0980556B
> Hardware version: H12
> ODX name: EV_CamSysRVRVCPANAMQBAB


Hey, I am using OBD eleven too. Are you able to provide me with the coding that you used on OBD eleven. Also in terms of the camera do you have moving guidelines etc. Any help would be much appreciated as I want to have the camera on my TTS mk3. Do you have facebook or instagram where I can talk? Thanks


----------



## orelf12

zooks said:


> Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this done by Satnav Systems. I've a couple of questions for those who've had it done.
> 
> How long did it take them to install it?
> 
> My starting point is that rear visibility is bad at night. So how does it perform in an area with no street lights, given the reversing lights are rubbish?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I installed mine with the great help of this forums advice.
> My camera performs well in our unlit works car park. Its low light resolution is good anyway and with the reversing lights helping its a clear quite bright picture.
Click to expand...

Hey I am trying to work out this retrofit for myself and could do with some help. Could you assist in where you got the camera from, what coding you did and if you got everything working such as moving guidelines etc? If you have facebook would be great to message you to get more info!


----------



## orelf12

hillsmitt said:


> Many thanks for the reply rizo9, though I'd prefer to do a cleaner install without soldering to existing wires if possible.
> 
> I've had a look at the TT circuit diagrams for the reversing camera system, which suggests the Power Wire should be connected to 'Positive Connection 1 (30a) (in main wiring harness), whilst the Ground Wire should go to Ground Connection 6 (in main wiring harness); though finding these exact locations is proving to be difficult!
> 
> FYI You can download a PDF of the circuit diagrams for all mk3 TT systems here: https://kupdf.com/download/diagramaaudi ... 53d7a6_pdf. If you're interested, the reversing camera system is mainly on pages 196/197 of 773.


Were you able to install this without soldering any connections?

If so HOW!?

Thanks


----------



## zooks

orelf12 said:


> zooks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this done by Satnav Systems. I've a couple of questions for those who've had it done.
> 
> How long did it take them to install it?
> 
> My starting point is that rear visibility is bad at night. So how does it perform in an area with no street lights, given the reversing lights are rubbish?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I installed mine with the great help of this forums advice.
> My camera performs well in our unlit works car park. Its low light resolution is good anyway and with the reversing lights helping its a clear quite bright picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I am trying to work out this retrofit for myself and could do with some help. Could you assist in where you got the camera from, what coding you did and if you got everything working such as moving guidelines etc? If you have facebook would be great to message you to get more info!
Click to expand...

Hi, been away so sorry for the late reply. I got mine from the Hungarian ebay seller same as everybody else. All of the coding info and some realy great helf I was given by contributors is on this thread

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... verse+role


----------



## jonnieb2018

I am looking to carry out this retrofit. Have bought the parts from a selller in Germany for just over £200 which I thought was very reasonable considering I have seen it for twice the price everywhere else. in the UK.
Question is does anyone have a parts diagram/schematic showing how the rear side trim is removed and other trims?

I just want to make sure I remove and install in the same order and not damage anything.

Everything else I nee to know is on here and thankyou for those who posted this good info.


----------



## scott65742

Good guide here:

https://forums.audipassion.com/topic/19 ... trofit-caméra-de-recul/


----------



## ReTTro fit

Bare in mind that is a left hand drive car so it shows the loom going down the right hand side and the glovebox on the right etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnieb2018

Thanks for that.

It will actually be easier this route rather than remove rear seat and side trim panel. Yes RHD you would need to go down the left side of the car if you were facing the boot.

Good stuff


----------



## ReTTro fit

I went over the top inside the roof liner, a lot easier and fast in my opinion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnieb2018

ReTTro fit said:


> I went over the top inside the roof liner, a lot easier and fast in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like the easiest option. I do have Elsawin so will take a look out of interest the other route.

I have translated the French version and attach the English installation guide


----------



## jonnieb2018

Attached are the calibration instructions for the OEM camera for those who want to set it up precisely.

Looks long winded...

:?
View attachment Cam Calibration.docx


----------



## zooks

ReTTro fit said:


> I went over the top inside the roof liner, a lot easier and fast in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Across the roof and down the passenger side A pillar. Much easier.
Remember to fabric tape wrap the loom. You don't want it banging around in the roof space!


----------



## jonnieb2018

I did just that today.

The biggest job so far was getting the existing rear light unit out. The clips snapped In the process. Oh and not sure if the camera clipped In the right way round - there was no indication which was the right way round in the holder ?? - this is the biggest concern as if I need to turn it round I may snap more clips...

Fed wires through liner, all taped up and made sure they sat behind the airbag.

The only thing left to do is connect the wires up. they are sat behind the glovebox. I took the head unit out and there's not much room to play around with. How do you get the Quad connector off?

I have found a local guy who will code as well. He has scanned the car a week ago so I know what modules are in it.

I did have cable which I use plenty of times on the A5 but for some reason doesnt work on the TT (prob not a genuine Ross Tech).

Nearly there.


----------



## zooks

Well done. The quadlock has a retaining lever on it. Unclip and move it up and this pushes the QL out. It's a bit tight for space but then you can remove the pins you need to make splicing them in a bit easier. I soldered mine together for extra security


----------



## zooks

Btw a tip in case you need to remove the camera, warm the housing with a hair dryer. It makes the clips little more flexible.


----------



## jonnieb2018

That's great, thanks Zooks 

Next weekends job.

Just need to order some metal clips as bent a couple so had to bin them.


----------



## jonnieb2018

Found out where one of the metal clips went, actually in boot door panel (hear it sliding down when opened) so will have to take the trim off and somehow feed a magnetic screwdriver in there at the weekend.


----------



## Quattro-ita

What about the same job on a roadster?
Would this be more difficult than the coupe?


----------



## ReTTro fit

No, exactly the same principle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erty

Yes, I did it on a roadster 6 months ago...


----------



## Quattro-ita

Sorry,

just to understand, wires go along the roof in the coupe version, but they go along the floor on the roadster?
I'm confused.
I guess this was the difference, such as you have to remove panels between trunk and seats

thank you


----------



## ReTTro fit

You misunderstand

The coupe way is down the side along the floor

A couple of use found it easier to go across the roof

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonnieb2018

OEM route is remove rear bench seat and side trim panel on passengers side, remove passenger door sill and take cable this way and up (front Pillar) into behind glove box. -this is a bit of a long winded route (Did this on the A5) - real [email protected]

The easier way as Retrofit says is along the headlining at the edge (avoiding the airbags). this is the route I adopted this time. 

Just need to wire up at the weekend and get coded.


----------



## jonnieb2018

Guys

Managed to fix all the cables and solder but my stupid mistake when stripping the Live red/power I touched the mmi with my pliers and it shorted so no power going to the MM so no phone, no umti functions, no radio.I. I checked fuse 12 (yellow 30aMp) behind the glove box and all ok -where else should I look??

I'm gutted as it was such a simple mistake.

HELP !!


----------



## jonnieb2018

Ok, a lot of reading and research and taking a look at the wiring diagrams and fuses it appears it could be one of two fuses. Fuse 12 or Fuse 4 (ref SC4 on wiring diagram) which are on the fuse board behind the glovebox. (glovebox out)
Now reading the wiring diagrams this would appear to tie in.

I took a look with my mobile camera and I decied to remove fuse 4 now after checking Fuse 12 (which was ok). I managed to get a pair of long pliers in the and prise the fuse out without removing the glovebox but there was no way I was going to get it back in unless the glovebox came out.

I'm pretty sure this is the one as it is blown but I havent got any spare and have yet to remove the glovebox but have the instructions. This will come in handy anyway as Im fitting an Xcarlink video interface for front camera and probably mobile mirroring (google, etc) so need a convenient place to locate it as behind the infotainment unit will be too cramped, so being able to mount it behind the glove box will be ideal.

Well I guess its a trip to halfords a.m. to get the fuse (plus a few spare) and then will report back my findings. Fingers crossed its only this which is the issue - I'm pretty sure it must be and the fuse allocation reference refers to multimedia system operating unit.

Wiring attached also the glovebox fixings locations. there are bolts to remove, one is behind the infotainment units so you need to slide this out. 3 bolts at top of glovebox, one at rear , tow at bottom underneath dash and one at side after removing left side trim panel at end of dashboard. (picture attached is showing glovebox on left hand drive car I.e. on the right side so top right bolt is the door side - obviously mirrored for right hand drive cars.


----------



## jonnieb2018

Went out shopping and found a load of mini blade fuses at The Range

Popped it in and all good! Took a little under 10 mins to put glove box back etc. It will no doubt be coming out again for xcarlink install next weekend!


----------



## VorsprungDur

jonnieb2018 said:


> Went out shopping and found a load of mini blade fuses at The Range
> 
> Popped it in and all good! Took a little under 10 mins to put glove box back etc. It will no doubt be coming out again for xcarlink install next weekend!


Why the xcarlink?


----------



## jonnieb2018

I think because it will allow me mirror image my mobile to the virtual cockpit (google etc) and allow me to connect a video source so was thinking front camera. I have bought one that slots into the front grille (designed for the audi grille) - unless you know another way of connecting a video source?
J


----------



## VorsprungDur

Can't help on the front video.

Car Play/Android Auto can be activated by your dealer.


----------



## jonnieb2018

Ok wired up and coded. took me a couple of times and instead of selecting terminal 15, had to select Infotainment Bus.

It does appear the camera is upside down so must have clipped it in wrong so Im going to have to heat up plastic bits so clips don't snap off and remove and turn round.
Are the guidlines normal though to those who have this function?

Therre no means of calibrating as the module wont let me.

Any help much appreciated.










If I play around in paint, theoretically when I turn the camera the right way round it will look right?


----------



## zooks

jonnieb2018 said:


> Ok wired up and coded. took me a couple of times and instead of selecting terminal 15, had to select Infotainment Bus.
> 
> It does appear the camera is upside down so must have clipped it in wrong so Im going to have to heat up plastic bits so clips don't snap off and remove and turn round.
> Are the guidlines normal though to those who have this function?
> 
> Therre no means of calibrating as the module wont let me.
> 
> Any help much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> If I play around in paint, theoretically when I turn the camera the right way round it will look right?


I

Well done so far. Bad luck with the camera install. Its not obvious which way the camera goes in though. 
Take your time getting it out. The plastic can be pretty brittle in cold weather.

I don't think any of us have calibrated the camera. Mine works just fine as is.


----------



## jonnieb2018

Took less than 10 minutes to sort it out. Gently eased the plastic caps off the ends with plastic trim tool - seemed to come off quite easy and no breakages!

Pushed the camera out carefully and turned it around making sure it was pushed in hard and the clips had engaged. checked before putting it all back - looks all good, no calibration needed. Thanks for your help guys.

Some pics:-


----------



## zooks

All sorted then. 
Well done Jonnie.


----------



## captainhero17

I know this may sound like spitting in to everyone's face in this thread. But did anyone try or know whether Audi can/will retrofit the camera for you? (if you are not confident in doing all the legwork like people here). Can a dealership to it with OEM parts and whatnot?

Dont mean to undermine a great task that some of you successfully did yourself. Just asking for us regular Joes.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes I believe some have had the dealer fit it 
But honestly, it's not rocket silence, it's just a few clips and running a couple of cables really

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer

Some may do it if they've invested in offering retrofits but I would imagine Audi frowns on a lot of it. I'd also suggest most dealers labour rate and unwillingness to tie up a bay in the workshop would kill anything that needed a few bits of trim removing - they prefer plug in and activate stuff.


----------



## captainhero17

phazer said:


> Some may do it if they've invested in offering retrofits but I would imagine Audi frowns on a lot of it. I'd also suggest most dealers labour rate and unwillingness to tie up a bay in the workshop would kill anything that needed a few bits of trim removing - they prefer plug in and activate stuff.


Id imagine that for Audi its basically plug and play more or less. Ofc they also have to enable the function in the software of the VC.

Again just a question. I am beginning to wish I have a camera back there since the sensors have a mind of their own. Sometimes they beep sometimes they dont. Plus you can maximise the parking/maneuvering with the camera better.

I know that they can retrofit sign recognition function. But I never saw them offer retrofit camera. Since I cant find anything about it in their price list.


----------



## Toshiba

they "could" do anything - it's standard audi parts..


----------



## jonnieb2018

zooks said:


> All sorted then.
> Well done Jonnie.


Yes mate all sorted 

Next mods:
Xcarlink for mobile mirroring and front camera (does anyone know where I can get cables into the dash from the engine/firewall?)
Powerfolding mirrors
Homelink
High beam assist - cant get this to work right now


----------



## Harsha369

jonnieb2018 said:


> I am looking to carry out this retrofit. Have bought the parts from a selller in Germany for just over £200 which I thought was very reasonable considering I have seen it for twice the price everywhere else. in the UK.
> Question is does anyone have a parts diagram/schematic showing how the rear side trim is removed and other trims?
> 
> I just want to make sure I remove and install in the same order and not damage anything.
> 
> Everything else I nee to know is on here and thankyou for those who posted this good info.


Hey bro if you don't mind me asking can you send me a link to where you bought the kit from? £200'seems pretty reasonable, going through so many threads is just confusing me whom to buy from and how to install yours seems the most straightforward one and it seems to be working fine now too. Thanks!


----------



## jonnieb2018

Harsha369 said:


> jonnieb2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to carry out this retrofit. Have bought the parts from a selller in Germany for just over £200 which I thought was very reasonable considering I have seen it for twice the price everywhere else. in the UK.
> Question is does anyone have a parts diagram/schematic showing how the rear side trim is removed and other trims?
> 
> I just want to make sure I remove and install in the same order and not damage anything.
> 
> Everything else I nee to know is on here and thankyou for those who posted this good info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro if you don't mind me asking can you send me a link to where you bought the kit from? £200'seems pretty reasonable, going through so many threads is just confusing me whom to buy from and how to install yours seems the most straightforward one and it seems to be working fine now too. Thanks!
Click to expand...

No problem

Hera ya go:-

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Neu-Orig-Audi-TT-8S-TTRS-Rückfahrkamera-SET-5Q0980556-A-B-8S0827574A-Griffleiste/273367048379?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Rgds JB


----------



## kevin#34

somebody knows if this back-up camera kit is suitable (and hopefully already coded) for TTS 8S?

https://www.ebay.it/itm/Neu-Orig-Audi-T ... 3367048379


----------



## kevin#34

just bought the camera linked above and going to install it during the weekend.... I'd like to know how its wires have been connected to MMI connectors.... any tip on this?


----------



## zooks

kevin#34 said:


> just bought the camera linked above and going to install it during the weekend.... I'd like to know how its wires have been connected to MMI connectors.... any tip on this?


Cut, splice and solder the only exception being the main power which is too thick. For this I carefully stripped some isolation and soldered directly on to it. then heatshrink/self amalgamating tape it up.

I found it easier to connect 10cm away in the loom rather than right on the MMI connector.


----------



## kevin#34

ok, alternatively, what do you think about using t-taps, instead of soldering ? or too sloppy?
thanks a lot! (I red also your other thread, lot of useful info...)

EDIT: this noon I was checking all the parts, *I noticed that there are not any tabs or signs to detect its orientation in its slot, there is just a white label with p/n in one of the face... do you remember if this label should face top, bottom or left/right side?* :?: 
would be frustrating to realize the image on the virtual cockpit is upside down, once the job is completed... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## zooks

kevin#34 said:


> ok, alternatively, what do you think about using t-taps, instead of soldering ? or too sloppy?
> thanks a lot! (I red also your other thread, lot of useful info...)
> 
> EDIT: this noon I was checking all the parts, *I noticed that there are not any tabs or signs to detect its orientation in its slot, there is just a white label with p/n in one of the face... do you remember if this label should face top, bottom or left/right side?* :?:
> would be frustrating to realize the image on the virtual cockpit is upside down, once the job is completed... [smiley=bomb.gif]


Not sure what t-taps are but if you mean those blue snap together connectors I dont like them. They also scream 'modded' should mothership audi ever have to remove my MMI. With a soldered and re-wrapped loom its harder to spot.

I worried about which way up my camera should be fitted too but IIRC there was an indent on my camera that matched the holder. You could always ask the seller to be sure.


----------



## kevin#34

ok _zooks_, many thanks again.
I will let you know once installation will be completed....


----------



## kevin#34

many tahnks to _Mokorx _too which sent me a PM with additional info on wires connection


----------



## Mokorx

Kevin#34

You're welcome.

Enjoy your installation and coding! Need anymore help please let us know.

Moko


----------



## jonnieb2018

Is there a work around to clear the fault code for calibration as it looks a real PITA to do this when I know it doesn't need doing or just live with the error when I do a scan. -Thing is I know its there....that's the OCD working overtime..


----------



## kevin#34

I believe the only method to clear that error is perform a calibration following ODIS procedure (calibration tool required), but as you said if the camera works well, maybe you can tolerate it...


----------



## kevin#34

finally today I installed the back-up camera, but I am experiencing 2 problems:
1) the camera image on the VC is round-shaped (not using all the rectangular field as expected)










2) after coding, I had the infamous *201000 no basic setting error* in 6c module...










can problem no.1 caused by this error?

the camera seller is the usual Hungarian one from e-ebay, before buying he assured it was fully coded and suitable for my TTS


----------



## HOGG

I'd say its the camera that's round

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34

I contacted the Hungarian camera seller this morning, he told me the camera is properly coded for my TT (despite the _basic setting _ fault , that however is not affecting the camera functionality), while for the rounded image, he suggest me to disassembly the camera from its slot and then check if the image on VC is still rounded... he believes it's not a SW or coding problem but a "mechanical" one (cannot understand which it could be, honestly....)

any other advice or tip, from forumers that made the camera retrofit??


----------



## Eddtt

Hi, just a quick question. I bought the backup camera from the Hungarian seller and have installed it into the car, which wasn't that difficult. I am now set to wire it up and like others the ground/earth wire is too short to reach the front of the car. It was mentioned that others have used an earth/ground point in the boot lid or spliced into an existing ground. Which ground/earth point has everyone used? I had a quick look, but couldn't find a good point. I am also considering running the ground to the ground/earth point on the rear wheel arch, but would prefer to find a point closer to the camera.

Thanks


----------



## Mokorx

Kevin#34

You may not push the camera proper into the slot. There should be a very small gap between the camera lens and housing. You can look whether the clip lock is in the proper position or not. They are not at equal distant from the lens.


----------



## Mokorx

Eddtt

I recommend that you jump camera ground to the number plate ground. If you try to use lid as ground you may not get full 12 V to camera.


----------



## Eddtt

Thanks for the recommendation Mokorx


----------



## kevin#34

strange... in my case (same Hungarian seller, I guess), the ground (brown) wire was on the camera side of the harness... so I connected it to a bolt at the boot side....



Eddtt said:


> Hi, just a quick question. I bought the backup camera from the Hungarian seller and have installed it into the car, which wasn't that difficult. I am now set to wire it up and like others *the ground/earth wire is too short to reach the front of the car.* It was mentioned that others have used an earth/ground point in the boot lid or spliced into an existing ground. Which ground/earth point has everyone used? I had a quick look, but couldn't find a good point. I am also considering running the ground to the ground/earth point on the rear wheel arch, but would prefer to find a point closer to the camera.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## kevin#34

thanks for the advice, tonight or tomorrow I will unclip camera from its slot and try to insert it again...
however, it looked the camera went well in its slot (I heard a click) and was not moving at all...
you mean that I could have pushed it too much on its slot, or too weak? :?:



Mokorx said:


> Kevin#34
> 
> You may not push the camera proper into the slot. There should be a very small gap between the camera lens and housing. You can look whether the clip lock is in the proper position or not. They are not at equal distant from the lens.


----------



## zooks

Kevin, I can't see your images but I thought the same as Mokorx, hard to tell without viewing the picture but maybe the camera needs pushing in further and the circular image is the black plastic housing infringing on the picture?

Eddtt, I earthed mine to the same point as the the boot release on the rear lid with no issues.


----------



## ReTTro fit

That is a lens issue, the iris can't get full view and is seeing the housing / front lens surround 
Make sure the surround is pushed back completely and the camera is right up to the lense

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34

ok, thanks, as soon as I can, I will check camera position (hopefully this weekend)


----------



## kevin#34

special thanks to _Mokorx _I, _zooks _ and_ ReTTro fit [/I, despite the slot clips were properly engaging the back of the camera, the camera itself could go minimally further in, now the camera image fills all the screen.. 8) 
I guess seeing a part (red square in the pic) of the rear bumper is normal, right?









next task is trying to solve the infamous *201000 no basic setting *error in 6c module...
I have found this procedure to perform the basic setting (it refers to a Q5, but should be the same for all Audi's), unfortunately it looks a bit complicate...

https://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/andal00 ... 29400.html

I know that the error is not affecting camera function, just worried that at next service, Audi staff will make a scan and notice it [smiley=argue.gif] ... 
(car is under warranti till april 2021)_


----------



## ReTTro fit

There is NO WAY of curing the error mate 
Only way is to have it calibrated at Audi

Only other option is to buy a second hand camera that was originally factory fitted, then it wouldn't require the calibration

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34

really? because it seems that the calibration is quite complex but not impossible..
tell me more, if you know that the procedure is really worthless..
however, others bought the camera from the same seller and don't suffer from the basic setting error, I have been very unlucky :-|


----------



## Eddtt

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the information on this thread and https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &start=210. I have managed to install the camera and it is working well so far!

There were a couple of issues along the way, but nothing that couldn't be sorted with a little thought. The first was me trying to be clever and changing over the can bus wires from the camera (bought from the Hungarian ebay seller) before installing, as others had problems with this. However, after a little troubleshooting, I realised I should have left the wires as they were! When I corrected this the camera worked! Lesson learned.

The coding was fairly simple using the instructions on this and other threads, I was lucky as ODBeleven auto-detected the camera install and so didn't have to add module 6c (I confirmed it was added properly in module 19). The other difference was that I didn't have a module 5F information electronics, instead I have module 56 radio, very old fashioned. I'm not sure if this is due to my TT being MY2015 or something else, but all the coding was the same in this module.
Now I have a working camera (with the two faults that others have)


----------



## kevin#34

glad to hear you succeded in fitting the camera!
which fault do you have, apart the calibration one? (that can be solved with a proper calibration trough odis, however)


----------



## Eddtt

It was code U112100 databus missing message. I managed to clear it and so far it hasn't returned. I just have the calibration (basic setting) one, which I will think about sorted out later.


----------



## kevin#34

ok, so everything as expected.
to solve the missing calibration, you will need calibration board and ODIS


----------



## Rizmod

Ladies and gents, I've just successfully installed the reversing camera in my wife's 2016 TT. 
I couldn't have done it without all your advice. Thanks!

Aside from soldering within the cramped glove box, I had three problems:

1. Earth in supplied cable was too short so I terminated it in the hatch.
2. Harness wires had to be swapped around like Zooks and others.
3. My blue quadlock at the head unit had no pins in it at positions 6 and 12 so there was nowhere to connect the video cable! Luckily, I was able to salvage some pins of the right length from a spare connector left over from another job.

Routing everything and doing the VCDS coding was quite straightforward.

Thanks again!


----------



## kevin#34

wonderful!
1) mine instead was too long  ... I think the harness from the Hungarian seller is not the best, much better those from K-electronics and Kufatech (both terminated appropriately and I suppose with proper length)
2) same for me
3) don't remember anymore  
did you checked for the well-known _basic setting _error in 6C module? (I could erase mine after proper calibration with ODIS)


----------



## Rizmod

I couldn't calibrate the camera as I don't have access to ODIS so the basic setting error shows up in VCDS. However, the camera guide lines work fine so I don't really care.


----------



## Buccaneerbilly

Hi, I am wondering if anyone can offer advice/help. I have installed an OEM camera and a harness. The local independent VW Audi garage tried to code the car yesterday using VCDS. The module 10 does not appear on my 2015 car, he told it it was there but the software couldn't find it. Has anyone else had this or know what is going on? To be fair he spent a bit of time on it and didn't charge me as he couldn't get the camera to work. Thanks for any advice that comes.


----------



## kevin#34

sounds strange, the module 10 must be existing with or without the camera presence.. did he checked the gateway list?


----------



## Buccaneerbilly

Thanks for the response. He input that it was there and then searched for it, it did not show. I shall have to try and find someone else who can help. I have obdeleven so may have to learn how to do it that way. I am surprised that the park/steer module 10 is not there, he thinks it must have left the factory that way.


----------



## captainhero17

Hello guys,

I personally don't want to retrofit the camera myself. So my questions are:

1. Did anyone do this via Audi dealer? (they retrofit it for you)

2. If yes, how much did they charge?


----------



## kevin#34

fitted by myself. 
Cheapest of independent asked me 200 EUR (manlabour only)
probably at Audi services they even don't now where to start from...


----------



## captainhero17

kevin#34 said:


> fitted by myself.
> Cheapest of independent asked me 200 EUR (manlabour only)
> probably at Audi services they even don't now where to start from...


Was that OEM camera (one designed to go on to the TT from the factory)? and if so how much did you pay for it? (if not a secret)


----------



## kevin#34

it is the OEM camera, of course; paid 250 euro from the usual Hungarian seller as suggested here...


----------



## captainhero17

Thanks


----------



## captainhero17

Another question for you lads.

Is there any real point to the rear camera on the TT? 
(if you have the 360º parking aid- the one with the graphics)

Are you not satisfied with the regular 360º park sensors if you have them? 
( I personally found them to be too panicky. Start beeping continuous tone as if Im about to hit a wall. When in reality Im 0.5m away from it)


----------



## kevin#34

parking sensors are good, but visual proof is even better, especially in dark/rain condition&#8230;. plus I can't stand my girl's Clio has, and my TT not :lol:


----------



## rafamonteiroo

Hello friends, is it possible to adapt a generic camera?

I know that in golf gti mk7 it is possible to adapt these cameras ... by connecting the video cable to the blue plug as in the image: https://i.imgur.com/qel8dNxl.png

the power was turned on from the reverse light

camera for example:
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/4000307086158.html


----------



## kevin#34

you can buy the OEM one for around 225 pounds with wire harness included, so for me not worth using different ones


----------



## rafamonteiroo

it is very expensive here! I can't find it easily ...

I found this plug and play on aliexpress
https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/4000230897829.html


----------



## kevin#34

here you are
https://www.ebay.it/itm/Neu-Original-Au ... 3367048379


----------



## kevin#34

yours is no-plug&maybe-play :lol:



rafamonteiroo said:


> it is very expensive here! I can't find it easily ...
> 
> I found this plug and play on aliexpress
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/4000230897829.html


----------



## blackvalver

Hi,
I've installed the camera and loom from vw_modul and checked the canbus high and low connections are the right way round, power is from 7.5A fuse in the correct pos 18 on the fuseboard and earthed to the nearby earth location.
enabled camera as per the settings pg2 of this thread with VCDS and no errors are generated, however I'm still only getting the reverse sensor display on the dash (I only have rear sensors and enabled this left-of-VC display before with VCDS) and no camera image at all. 
Is this what I'd expect from the brown camera loom wire not being connected to earth? (black is connected to earth on main loom at present)
bit odd as I'd expect an error code??


----------



## Jannerman

So, it seems that after a successful DIY retrofit you normally get ongoing DTCs in a couple of the the modules related the rear camera not having any basic settings. These can be cleared by following the calibration procedure but most people don't bother because it's quite a faff. If you're not getting these warnings I suspect somethings amiss with the installation.


----------



## blackvalver

This camera comes coded for the TT now according to the seller, so I wasn't expecting any calibration errors??
I'll try swapping the brown earth with the black wire in the camera wiring section/connector as per the camera roll call thread next



Jannerman said:


> So, it seems that after a successful DIY retrofit you normally get ongoing DTCs in a couple of the the modules related the rear camera not having any basic settings. These can be cleared by following the calibration procedure but most people don't bother because it's quite a faff. If you're not getting these warnings I suspect somethings amiss with the installation.


----------



## Jannerman

blackvalver said:


> This camera comes coded for the TT now according to the seller, so I wasn't expecting any calibration errors??
> I'll try swapping the brown earth with the black wire in the camera wiring section/connector as per the camera roll call thread next


See this earlier post in the thread.

I'm interested to see how it plays out with yours then, fingers crossed. Mine wasn't 'initialised' I didn't even know it had to be when I bought it and the ebay seller made no mention of at all either way in the listing. Luckily I was able to 'initialise' it with VCP but mine still needs the 'basic settings' (calibration) set.

I thought the calibration could only be done on the car with a fancy printed pattern mat type thing placed on the ground behind and everything very precisely aligned. I reckon that level of the accuracy is required for the park assist feature (as one could well imagine) but mine seems to work well enough for my purposes without it. I just have to put up with not being able to clear the DTCs at the mo though.


----------



## kevin#34

I had that calibration error me too, but couldn't cope with it :roll: , so took the car to Audi service where they did the calibration for £50


----------



## Mokorx

Jannerman said:


> blackvalver said:
> 
> 
> 
> This camera comes coded for the TT now according to the seller, so I wasn't expecting any calibration errors??
> I'll try swapping the brown earth with the black wire in the camera wiring section/connector as per the camera roll call thread next
> 
> 
> 
> See this earlier post in the thread.
> 
> I'm interested to see how it plays out with yours then, fingers crossed. Mine wasn't 'initialised' I didn't even know it had to be when I bought it and the ebay seller made no mention of at all either way in the listing. Luckily I was able to 'initialise' it with VCP but mine still needs the 'basic settings' (calibration) set.
> 
> I thought the calibration could only be done on the car with a fancy printed pattern mat type thing placed on the ground behind and everything very precisely aligned. I reckon that level of the accuracy is required for the park assist feature (as one could well imagine) but mine seems to work well enough for my purposes without it. I just have to put up with not being able to clear the DTCs at the mo though.
Click to expand...

To calibrate rearview camera, you need the print out and *Odis service*. VCDS and OBD11 cannot calibrate rearview camera. I do not have VCP, so I do not know whther it can be use to calibrate or not.

After calibartion, the display will be center (camera is offset to the left) and the buide line will be correct according to wheel base and track.

Note if the display has some kind of shadow on upper left or upper right and large area of bumper in the display, the rearview was parametized with the wrong model. You need to reparametize to the TT MK3.

I believe most of the camera that ebay seller sold between 2017-2018 have the wrong parametize data.


----------



## Jannerman

I 'understand' that it may be possible to calibrate it with VCP so I printed off the test pattern but I haven't got round to doing it yet, as I don't have a suitable flat area to set it up... I need to get my hands on my father in laws double garage when the lockdown stuff eases.


----------



## blackvalver

Aarrh! This is so frustrating, 
Definitely have 12V supply to camera
Good earth
Tried swapping the brown and black wires in the camera to the loom earth and weirdly get the camera detected by vcds on both
Swapped around canbus wires and got an error, so back to as before, that's obviously not wrong
No camera displayed though
Only error on all vehicle systems is this odd one:


----------



## kevin#34

that is the usual error due to the missing calibration, no relation with the fact that the camera doesn't work


----------



## blackvalver

kevin#34 said:


> that is the usual error due to the missing calibration, no relation with the fact that the camera doesn't work


Thanks for confirming, wasn't sure ad I'd expected the error in the camera module not display


----------



## 237tonybates

My basic setting fault is only in the camera module

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## blackvalver

237tonybates said:


> My basic setting fault is only in the camera module
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


That did puzzle me, the camera module is detected and all the settings made in camera, steering etc, but just this 'instruments' module error.
I'm going to check the camera signal wires again.
I'm still confused by this black and brown wire either/or thing to ground in the camera's own cabling/connector.


----------



## Mokorx

blackvalver said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> 
> My basic setting fault is only in the camera module
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That did puzzle me, the camera module is detected and all the settings made in camera, steering etc, but just this 'instruments' module error.
> I'm going to check the camera signal wires again.
> I'm still confused by this black and brown wire either/or thing to ground in the camera's own cabling/connector.
Click to expand...

Need the list of all the coding you did on all module.


----------



## Jannerman

237tonybates said:


> My basic setting fault is only in the camera module
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


As is mine Tony, however I must've done something wrong because I also get another recurring error in the Gateway module (19) too:
Rearview camera system control module: No Communication.

Neither one of those seems to affect the camera working though.


----------



## Mokorx

Jannerman said:


> 237tonybates said:
> 
> 
> 
> My basic setting fault is only in the camera module
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> As is mine Tony, however I must've done something wrong because I also get another recurring error in the Gateway module (19) too:
> Rearview camera system control module: No Communication.
> 
> Neither one of those seems to affect the camera working though.
Click to expand...

You may want to check to make sure that +12V is connect to always power (not switching off with ign-OFF). You will loss communication if it is connect this way.

The canera is power off via CAN bus after ~30 min, so you need +12V to camera always.


----------



## Jannerman

Brilliant, I'll check that out, thank you very much [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 237tonybates

Yes i had made that mistske with my direct tpms also .once changed to non switched 12v it cleared

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## blackvalver

so here is my current state of play
all installed but camera not working/displaying on MMI
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. permanent +12v to camera red wire from 7.5A fuse location 18 (checked with multimeter using ground in loom at tailgate)
2. ground wire in loom to earth point in passenger footwell
3. canbus high and low connected right way round (to check I reversed wires and it created a canbus error)
4. camera signal +/- connected to MIB Blue connector pin 6 (white +) and 12 (black -)
5. black wire at camera connected to brown (pin 5) in loom to ground
6. brown wire pin 6 at camera not connected

VCDS control modules screen (installed), 6C-Back-up Cam. displayed
No fault code found

10-Park/Steer Assist Module - coding 000015001 (Bit 0 Visual display for park assist ON, Bit 4-5 rear camera)
No fault code found

19-CAN Gateway
Installation list, 6C - Back-up Cam. ON
No fault code found

5F-Information Electrics, UDS Adaptation
Channel (64B) ENG......Car_Function_list_BAP_Gen2-VPS_0x0B activated
Channel (64B) ENG......Car_Function_list_BAP_Gen2-VPS_0x0B_msg_bus Terminal 15

only error on all car modules is the 17-Instruments Malfunction -- 1048578 - incorrect basic setting B2011 00 [009] - - [ECU no or wrong basic setting] (which immediately reoccurs when clearing)

I have screen shots of all of the above if I'm missing any info
according to this thread the camera earth (brown) should be connected to earth, not the black of the camera wiring? (CANBUS E - whatever that is??) https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1778905&hilit=reverse+role&start=45


----------



## Jannerman

AFAK There are only 6 wires required, how many do you have? seems like 8 from you post?

you should have 2 wires from the camera itself to pins 6 & 12 on the blue quad lock, which it sounds like you've done.
and
4 wires from the camera control module +12v & earth and Infotainment (can high & can low) that also sounds correct.

too many wires? maybe try isolating number 5 in your list, or send some pictures


----------



## blackvalver

Jannerman said:


> AFAK There are only 6 wires required, how many do you have? seems like 8 from you post?
> 
> you should have 2 wires from the camera itself to pins 6 & 12 on the blue quad lock, which it sounds like you've done.
> and
> 4 wires from the camera control module +12v & earth and Infotainment (can high & can low) that also sounds correct.
> 
> too many wires? maybe try isolating number 5 in your list, or send some pictures


My only discrepancy is the earth, there are two wires in the cameras loom, brown and black, it came with the black connected to the loom earth (which in the other thread is suggested to be wrong) I haven't tried both to earth, but I've tried each independently and it doesn't seem to affect anything.


----------



## blackvalver

Many thanks to Mokorx!
I finally have it working.
Turns out the loom miss-wiring was a red herring, that was all fine (black does go to earth, brown from cam not connected), what seemed to do the trick was one bit in the 6C long coding.
I tried the reset procedure with the radio, nav and controller dial press to no effect.
Then I looked at the 6C long coding, a lot of Mokorx's values didn't make sense or were out of range when I tried to save them, then by chance I switched off the bit 1 visual display for park assist and switched on equipment_epb,installed, and it just came on! This doesn't affect my rear parking sensors optical display on left of display, which I enabled a while ago.
The camera doesn't switch off when you disengage reverse, I assume it will do it at 10mph ish, but that is fine, at least I have it working and no 6C errors (so supplied correctly calibrated from Hungary?)
My coding is now 02 73 10 01 80 00 20 01 40 00 40 quite different to Mokorx (02 33 06 80 00 02 01 00 00 00), but it works?
Relieved to know the camera is fine and the loom wiring was OK as supplied too, exactly as Mokorx diagrams and NOT as described in the camera roll call thread, i.e. camera brown to earth, it actually needs to be camera black to earth.








into reverse:









back out of reverse:


----------



## kevin#34

yes, camera switch-off after 10 km/h (but you can alter this value according your preferences) or by pressing the park sensors button...


----------



## Mokorx

blackvalver said:


> Many thanks to Mokorx!
> I finally have it working.
> Turns out the loom miss-wiring was a red herring, that was all fine (black does go to earth, brown from cam not connected), what seemed to do the trick was one bit in the 6C long coding.
> I tried the reset procedure with the radio, nav and controller dial press to no effect.
> Then I looked at the 6C long coding, a lot of Mokorx's values didn't make sense or were out of range when I tried to save them, then by chance I switched off the bit 1 visual display for park assist and switched on equipment_epb,installed, and it just came on! This doesn't affect my rear parking sensors optical display on left of display, which I enabled a while ago.
> The camera doesn't switch off when you disengage reverse, I assume it will do it at 10mph ish, but that is fine, at least I have it working and no 6C errors (so supplied correctly calibrated from Hungary?)
> My coding is now 02 73 10 01 80 00 20 01 40 00 40 quite different to Mokorx (02 33 06 80 00 02 01 00 00 00), but it works?
> Relieved to know the camera is fine and the loom wiring was OK as supplied too, exactly as Mokorx diagrams and NOT as described in the camera roll call thread, i.e. camera brown to earth, it actually needs to be camera black to earth.
> View attachment 3
> 
> into reverse:
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> back out of reverse:
> View attachment 1


Your rearview camera has not been parametized correctly. You will need VCP to redo parametize to get rid of the black area and smaller bumper area.


----------



## Holt2498

Hi all,

Has anyone got one of these from when they may have done the reverse camera retrofit.

Please PM me

WANTED AUDI TT 8S NUMBER PLATE LIGHT - 8S0827574


----------



## MrOCD

I thought would give this ago myself. Nobody local fits it and I can't see it being too difficult.

I've purchase the genuine kit with loom designed for TT/TTS and TTRS.

So first question where does the loom run / connect?

To the MMI and then across to fuse box?


----------



## Mokorx

MrOCD said:


> I thought would give this ago myself. Nobody local fits it and I can't see it being too difficult.
> 
> I've purchase the genuine kit with loom designed for TT/TTS and TTRS.
> 
> So first question where does the loom run / connect?
> 
> To the MMI and then across to fuse box?


+12 V to fuse box

Video signal black & white to MMI

CAN orange/brown to CAN lo, the other orange/xx to CAN hi at MMi

That it's for the wiring.


----------



## MrOCD

Mokorx said:


> MrOCD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought would give this ago myself. Nobody local fits it and I can't see it being too difficult.
> 
> I've purchase the genuine kit with loom designed for TT/TTS and TTRS.
> 
> So first question where does the loom run / connect?
> 
> To the MMI and then across to fuse box?
> 
> 
> 
> +12 V to fuse box
> 
> Video signal black & white to MMI
> 
> CAN orange/brown to CAN lo, the other orange/xx to CAN hi at MMi
> 
> That it's for the wiring.
Click to expand...

Thank you.

Which pins on the MMI connector?

I have;

White (12v)
Brown (ground)

black / white (video)

orange/brown and orange/purple (CAN)


----------



## MrOCD

MrOCD said:


> Mokorx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrOCD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought would give this ago myself. Nobody local fits it and I can't see it being too difficult.
> 
> I've purchase the genuine kit with loom designed for TT/TTS and TTRS.
> 
> So first question where does the loom run / connect?
> 
> To the MMI and then across to fuse box?
> 
> 
> 
> +12 V to fuse box
> 
> Video signal black & white to MMI
> 
> CAN orange/brown to CAN lo, the other orange/xx to CAN hi at MMi
> 
> That it's for the wiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Which pins on the MMI connector?
> 
> I have;
> 
> White (12v)
> Brown (ground)
> 
> black / white (video)
> 
> orange/brown and orange/purple (CAN)
Click to expand...

Looks like this is what I need;

Connect the 6 wires between the camera (black connector and fakra) and the quadlock connector:

+ 12V (terminal 1 of the black connector) -> on the red / yellow 18 wire of the quadlock
Ground (terminal 5 of the black connector) -> on the brown 17 wire of the quadlock
CAN HIGH (terminal 4 of the black connector) -> on the orange / purple 6 wire of the gray quadlock connector
CAN LOW (terminal 8 of the black connector) -> on the orange / brown 12 wire of the gray quadlock connector
Video camera (terminal 1 of the fakra connector) -> on terminal 6 of the blue quadlock connector
Camera mass (terminal 2 of the fakra connector) -> on terminal 12 of the blue quadlock connector


----------



## base86

Holt2498 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone got one of these from when they may have done the reverse camera retrofit.
> 
> Please PM me
> 
> WANTED AUDI TT 8S NUMBER PLATE LIGHT - 8S0827574


Yes I have one of those spare


----------



## MrOCD

I’ve today installed the camera and activated module 6c with OBD11 Pro.

I think I’m missing further adaption for camera to work. Anyone used OBD11?


----------



## Mokorx

MrOCD said:


> I’ve today installed the camera and activated module 6c with OBD11 Pro.
> 
> I think I’m missing further adaption for camera to work. Anyone used OBD11?


Can you list out what unit and items that you coded? With the information, I can help guide if you miss anything. I do use OBD11 as my primary mean of coding.


----------



## MrOCD

Mokorx said:


> Can you list out what unit and items that you coded? With the information, I can help guide if you miss anything. I do use OBD11 as my primary mean of coding.


Got it sorted thanks. Time wasn’t on my side so I got Simon Leigh to code it remotely with VCDS. Works perfectly and calibration is perfect.


----------



## Shortstock

MrOCD said:


> Got it sorted thanks. Time wasn’t on my side so I got Simon Leigh to code it remotely with VCDS. Works perfectly and calibration is perfect.


----------



## Shortstock

Shortstock said:


> View attachment 483014
> View attachment 483015


Can anyone offer a cable route? I had the link posted by the french guy really useful he had a route as the pics but I can’t see anything obvious any suggestions appreciated thanks Chris


----------



## Shortstock

Shortstock said:


> Can anyone offer a cable route? I had the link posted by the french guy really useful he had a route as the pics but I can’t see anything obvious any suggestions appreciated thanks Chris


----------



## Shortstock

Shortstock said:


> View attachment 483016
> 
> View attachment 483017


Pics from the french guy


----------



## Shortstock

Shortstock said:


> Pics from the french guy


Hahahaha his was left hand drive just noticed what a complete t**t I am gutted


----------



## Erty

😄 I am the french guy...


----------



## Shortstock

Erty said:


> 😄 I am the french guy...


Hi mr french guy thanks for the video it was excellent, apart from my messing with the right hand drive version.
got it Done and coded.
and nothing, video line open 
god knows wish I had not bothered.
any a help really appreciated or any one in South Wales call me and I will throw cash your way to sort 
chris


----------



## Erty

Did you use VCDS for coding ?


----------



## Mokorx

Wiring diagram


----------



## Mokorx

Shortstock said:


> Hi mr french guy thanks for the video it was excellent, apart from my messing with the right hand drive version.
> got it Done and coded.
> and nothing, video line open
> god knows wish I had not bothered.
> any a help really appreciated or any one in South Wales call me and I will throw cash your way to sort
> chris


Check on Gateway module 19

Have you code rear view camera?

If you have, does it has any fault in unit 19. If it has fault check your CAN wiring. You may have swop between CAN H and CAN L.


----------



## Shortstock

Erty said:


> Did you use VCDS for coding ?


Yep


----------



## blackvalver

Shortstock said:


> Yep


like I said on DM, I'm sure my camera power wires were the wrong way round or I needed to join 2 power feeds to power the camera up, it was frustrating and I thought the camera was duff but worked it out in the end, even the coding was a b1tch and I fiddled until it displayed ok
I think what I found and what worked is in this thread somewhere


----------



## Shortstock

I have stripped it all back and tested everything and found no issues 12v to camera and all the cables have continuity. Sadly damaged a pin can anyone recommend where to get a replacement and the correct gauge then I am taking it to someone to further investigate. Gutted waste of time all done as per instructions. So no idea Simon did coding so I can't investigate that

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chelspeed

Looks a bit like these. Audi VW Skoda Seat Porsche 10 x Wiring Crimp Repair Terminals Pins 000979009E | eBay

Search for audi repair wire, usually come with about 300mm of wire with a crimp on each end, cut it in half and use one half to solder to your wire after you cut off the broken crimp.


----------



## MrOCD

Mokorx said:


> Wiring diagram
> 
> View attachment 483091



This is what I used. Works perfectly.


----------



## Evil Derboy

If anyones looking for a full DIY install guide including coding, wiring (and in English) with photos, see here: 






Audi TT (8S) Reversing Camera retrofit


I did this myself at the weekend and thought I’d share. Photos are quite big so all of them are thumbnails. Click on them for full-size images. The Kit: I bought this one. It comes pre-calibrated and parameterised for the TT so there no additional work needed after installation...




www.deutschespeed.com


----------

